# Duda con estas bocinas



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 30, 2010)

Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que tengo un amplificador de 20w (TDA2004), lo voy a alimentar con una fuente ATX, para usarlo en mi casa, entonces me voy a hacer los bafls de este y encontre unos planos (ahora los subo)
1¿creen que suenen bien estas bocinas con el ampli???
2¿la resistencia de 8, que esta en serie con el capacitor de 10µF no polar, de cuantos watts debe ser???
Saludos!!!


----------



## Dano (Dic 30, 2010)

¿Cuándo los vas a subir? Mejor arma el tema sin apuro en un block de notas, cuando lo tengas organizado lo subes al foro...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 30, 2010)

Perdon, no me di cuenta que no lo subi


----------

